# Chinchillas looking for forever homes



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

* Lilo & Stitch, 2 beige boys approx 3yrs old . 2 sweet little lads who are slowly coming out of their shells , they are still a little bit timid due to lack of handling but with more 1-1 their confidence will continue to grow :wub: 

REHOMED 

Lilo









Stitch's fur is not as good as Lilo's but its getting there with more sand baths it will continue to improve 









'Alfie' Single std male approx 14months old ( he was living with Ben but they will no longer accept one another after a tiff but he would probably be happy with another male friend) :wub: 









* 'Ben' a violet male also approx 14 months , sadly he decided to beat Ben up a while back and is now living alone but may be happier with another male who can stand up to him for company :wub: 









* 'Boots' a std male approx 10 months old , he is a little timid still but once he gets to know you he does come out of his shell :wub: 









* 'Dottie'( young std female) age unknown but she was only tiny when she arrived so I have a feeling she was no more than 12 weeks then so possibly around 6 months now but still a little girl . She would love another girl to snuggle up with :wub:

REHOMED 



















* 'Onyx and Holly' a bv male and female ( male castrated) these are gorgeous chins :wub: Can be rehomed with their own cage and stand , for a small donation :biggrin: 

REHOMED
pics to follow

Please contact me if you feel you can offer that forever home. We do not rehome for breeding purposes We ask an adoption donation and there is an adoption agreement to sign :thanx:


----------



## andreea (Jun 14, 2010)

hello

Me and my daughter andreea looking for chinchillas for awhile ,we have been dissaiponted today because we've missed two lovely boys denis and nasha from pets at home that we intended to adopt but they were already gone in morning.We would like to adopt 2 chinchillas ,Ben and Dottie,to give them a loving home ,we already got the cage and all the bits for them.We are living in Filey,North Yorkshire.Please contact me mobile 07861421153 Michaela.Thank you


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Hiya

I would not rehome Ben and Dottie together as they have not been introduced , this is a long process so would require 2 cages side by side and can take weeks or months  

Ifr you would like to email me through the forum I am happy to chat further about possible adoptions of other chins that are already in pairs


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

I would add I am NOT a pet shop so will not rehome chins to people who wish to use wire shelves or to anyone who has not taken time to research the chins needs .


----------



## Cherries21 (Apr 25, 2010)

They are all gorgeous i would love to rehome a chinchilla from young im just having trouble tryng to find a decent cage


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Cherries21 said:


> They are all gorgeous i would love to rehome a chinchilla from young im just having trouble tryng to find a decent cage


John hopewell makes superb cages John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

susie said:


> Hiya
> 
> I would not rehome Ben and Dottie together as they have not been introduced , this is a long process so would require 2 cages side by side and can take weeks or months
> 
> Ifr you would like to email me through the forum I am happy to chat further about possible adoptions of other chins that are already in pairs


Also if Ben is not neutered they wll breed, and beng rescues this is not recommended.

Two males normally get along fine (if introduced properly) if there are no females around and would make perfect pets.

Good luck in fnding them all homes


----------



## Cherries21 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi susie which chinchilla's are still looking for a home?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

If these guys are looking for a new home and needing a cage etc i would recommend buying a huge parrot cage and 'doing it up' to make it all lovely for them?

I have 2 degus who i did this with and they love there cage. The cage is much better then having something custom made and can be cheaper if you get a bargain on ebay like i did  x


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Whilst the chins above are new rehomed we always have furrballs looking for their forever homes including youngsters who have been born at the rescue due to female arriving pregnant

Please email for further details . Thank you


----------

